# [OOo] Installer le package binaire en français avec portage

## PurpleSkunk

J'ai parcouru ce forum et n'ai pas trouvé de post y faisant référence, mais il est possible d'installer le package app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0 en francais, contrairement à ce qu'indique le guide de localisation de gentoo.org.   :Very Happy: 

Voici la procédure à suivre pour tromper l'ennemi lol   :Twisted Evil:  :

1) Téléchargez depuis openoffice.org le package de binaires précompilés en francais  et en version 1.1.0 (OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_fr.tar.gz), celui-ci pèse approximativement 75Mo.

2) Copiez ce fichier dans le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles (qui contient tous les packages téléchargés) et renommez-le en supprimant la référence à la langue ce qui va donner :

OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz

3) Essayez de merger le paquet par un emerge openoffice-bin, portage vous envoie gentiement chier car les MD5 ne correspondent pas.   :Sad:   mais comme portage est notre ami, il nous donne sans broncher le MD5 à utiliser comme référence (celui du nouveau fichier bien sur !   :Wink:  )

4) Tapez la commande :

nano /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.0

et remplacez le MD5 du fichier contenant la langue anglaise par le nôtre, que l'on vient de récupérer grâce à portage.

Replacez également la taille de l'ancien fichier par celle du nouveau (à savoir : 78509459)

5) Tapez la commande :

nano /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild

cherchez la ligne :

MY_P="OOo_${MY_PV}_LinuxIntel_install"

et remplacez-la par :

MY_P="OOo_${MY_PV}_LinuxIntel_install_fr"

6) Tapez emerge openoffice-bin, l'installation se lance et portage fait comme si de rien n'était...   :Razz: 

7) Voila, vous avez une installation en francais de openoffice.org sans avoir perdu 12h à la compiler, et en plus elle est supportée par portage du coup, et vous pourrez même la désinstaller normalement comme n'importe quelle autre appli installée par portage en faisant :

emerge unmerge openoffice-bin

J'espère que ce post vous sera utile et surtout qu'il ne fera pas doublon avec un autre. 

A+   :Cool: 

PS : prévenez-moi si j'ai oublié quelque chose et que ca ne marche pas, car je viens de le faire sur ma box et ca marche nickel.   :Razz: Last edited by PurpleSkunk on Wed Jan 07, 2004 9:37 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## anigel

Merci beaucoup pour cette astuce, qui serait bonne cliente pour le tip of the week de la GWN (si un modo passe par là... ceci est un signe direct :p)

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas demander à portage de ne pas vérifier le MD5 (en option explicite bien sûr), ça simpliefierait les choses  :Smile:  !

----------

## PurpleSkunk

en effet, ca serait une bonne idée que portage puisse ne pas vérifier le MD5sum...

une option du genre emerge -5 serait du meilleur effet lol

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Merci pour ce Tips, ca fonctionne parfaitement   :Cool: 

Par contre lors d'un emerge sync, les fichiers modifiés précedemment seront ils effacés  :Question: 

A+

----------

## PurpleSkunk

DomiX ==> oui malheureusement, mais si tu fais un petit tour dans le manuel de portage en francais, je suis sur que tu devrais trouver ton bonheur concernant la gestion des ebuilds personnels...enfin je pense !   :Wink: 

@+

----------

## sharlaan

merci du tuyau, c'est nikel

----------

## knarf

Bon tips, 

je rajouterais quand même,

la lecture du PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```
# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored without

#     concern that they will be deleted by rsync updates. Default is not

#     defined.

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

En ce qui concerne des ebuils qui parte soudainement lors de sync.

Je rajouterais aussi la superbe commande.

```
ebuild tonebuild.ebuild digest

```

Qui donc te refait ton joli MD5.

Voila pour les infos.

----------

## PurpleSkunk

merci de tes précisions, c'est exactement ce qu'il manquait !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fxlamare

Hello à tous:

hier j'ai réussi à compiler la version FR d'openoffice-ximian-1.1.0-r1 sur ma bécane.

je n'ai pas rencontré de problème particulier, juste que le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS n'était pas pris en compte et que j'ai donc dû lancer emerge en spécifiant directement le fichier ebuild... 

# cd /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-ximian/

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"   emerge openoffice-ximian-1.1.0-r1.ebuild

Temps de compilation : 4h44 (Ooffice seulement sans les dépendances)

(j'ai lancé emerge avec la commande time, avec le minimum de démons lancés, en console et sans X)

pas de tests exhaustifs de l'application générée... mais à première vue ça marche !

Linux 2.6.0

A7n8x Deluxe - nForce2

Athlon Barton 2500+XP

768Mo RAM (donc sans exploiter la double bande passante...)

Maxtor 80GB UDMA133

----------

## PurpleSkunk

trop long de compiler !   :Wink: 

----------

## Martin LORANG

Bon, j'ai essayé ça, mais pas de chance, ça ne marche pas pour moi.

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge openoffice-fin se termine sans erreur. FEATURES="-sandbox" à cause de mon opteron arch=amd64.

Quand je lance oocalc ou un quelconque oo.* dans une console, en root ou user simple, il me rend la main aussitôt et rien ne se passe. Pas de message d'erreur, rien.

Si quelqu'un à une idée, elle est la bienvenue.

Martin

----------

## Martin LORANG

Avec l'ebuild original, ça fonctionne bien : openoffice en anglais    :Sad: 

Martin

----------

## Passe-Poil

Euhm ... j'ai du refaire le .tar.gz avec un autre nom de répertoire pcq emerge ne trouvait pas /var/.../work/OOo-LinuxIntel (le .tar.gz original a _fr après le nom de répertoire)

enfin.. j'espère que ça peut en aider d'autres...

----------

## Getget94

 *Martin LORANG wrote:*   

> Bon, j'ai essayé ça, mais pas de chance, ça ne marche pas pour moi.
> 
> FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge openoffice-fin se termine sans erreur. FEATURES="-sandbox" à cause de mon opteron arch=amd64.
> 
> Quand je lance oocalc ou un quelconque oo.* dans une console, en root ou user simple, il me rend la main aussitôt et rien ne se passe. Pas de message d'erreur, rien.
> ...

 

Moi ca fonctionne avec cette méthode sur une architecture A64 aussi ...

----------

## sireyessire

pour l'architecture 64 bits il y a pas un binaire spécifique car celui proposé ici correspond à du x86 intel donc 32 bits.

EDIT sinon il y a une dependance pour émuler du 32 bits :

amd64? >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.0 

as-tu mis dans tes use amd64 ?

----------

## Getget94

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'ai pas mit les librairies d'emulation 32 bits :/

Mais apparement a partir du openoffice-bin tu peut le compiler en 64 bits non ??

J'ai un peu de mal a eter sur que tout est en 64 bits lol, comment je peux savoir :/

----------

## sireyessire

si vous voulez, j'ai crée à partir de l'existant l'ebuild qui télécharge et installe ce qui faut.

il est là http://sireyessire.free.fr dans ebuilds 

mettez le dans votre PORTDIR_OVERLAY et hop c parti

Ps: ne pouvant le tester moi-même (je suis sous ximian-us 1.1.51 que j'ai compilé pendant 11h) 

si vous avez des problèmes dites le moi

----------

## sireyessire

 *Getget94 wrote:*   

> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'ai pas mit les librairies d'emulation 32 bits :/
> 
> Mais apparement a partir du openoffice-bin tu peut le compiler en 64 bits non ??
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal a eter sur que tout est en 64 bits lol, comment je peux savoir :/

 

lol si tu prend un binaire c'est pour pas le compiler...  :Laughing: 

après pour savoir si ce que tu as est optimisé pour 64 bits regarde pê dans les ebuilds si arch contient amd64 ou ia64.

sinon je sais pas je n'ai pas cette chance d'être en 64 bits  :Razz: 

----------

## acuratech

Super ce tips PurpleSkunk,

j'en ai profité pour l'appliquer à openoffice-bin-1.1.1 qui est à présent marqué stable

C'est quasi la même chose à par que dans l'ebuild il faut juste modifier la ligne : 

```
 MY_P="OOo_${PV}_LinuxIntel_install" 
```

par ceci :

```
 MY_P="OOo_${PV}_LinuxIntel_install_fr" 
```

et laisser le nom de fichier tel quel dans le distfiles (pas besoin d'enlever la référence à la langue)

après un petit :

```
 ebuild openoffice-bin-1.1.1.ebuild digest 
```

 (merci knarf)

on termine avec un :

```
 emerge openoffice-bin-1.1.1.ebuild 
```

et çà fonctionne nickel

Merci beaucoup, vous m'avez fait économiser des heures de compilation.Last edited by acuratech on Sun May 02, 2004 7:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psylo

Thanks for the info.

----------

## zdra

Tant qu'on est dans le sujet... j'ai compilé à grd frais mon openoffice il y a looongtemps et je savais pas qu'il allait me la mettre en anglais... est-ce possible de ratrapper la situation sans refaire un install ? il n'y a pas simplement un fihcier à changer et un ptit tour de magie pour changer la langue ?

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Tant qu'on est dans le sujet... j'ai compilé à grd frais mon openoffice il y a looongtemps et je savais pas qu'il allait me la mettre en anglais... est-ce possible de ratrapper la situation sans refaire un install ? il n'y a pas simplement un fihcier à changer et un ptit tour de magie pour changer la langue ?

 

Je ne crois pas que cela soit possible ...  :Sad: 

Désolé ...   :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

pas grave, je profite de la sortie de ooo-1.1.1 pour franciser un ptit coup tout ça  :Very Happy: 

merci quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentii

 *acuratech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> on termine avec un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ça serait pas emerge openoffice-bin-1.1.1.ebuild plutot ?

Sinon, merci beaucoup ça a marché nickel comme ça.

Mais ça serait mieux de passer par PORTDIR_OVERLAY aussi comme ça a déjà été spécifié.

----------

## acuratech

 *Gentii wrote:*   

>  *acuratech wrote:*   
> 
> on termine avec un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oups, on vas dire que c'est la faute au clavier   :Wink: 

Voilà qui est corrigé

----------

## snspy

S'il n'est pas possible de connaître le checked sum, je vous propose également de faire ceci:

cd /vers_le_répertoire_de_openoffice_binaire_qui_va_bien

ebuild le_paquet_pour_lequel_on_refait_les_sums digest

et là on a recréer des sum checked.

----------

## ercete

Bon merci pour l'astuce,

@sireyessire :

y'a plus ton ebuild en francais sur ton site, donc j'ai pas pu le tester

j'ai essayé d'en faire un moi-même mais c'est pas encore ca  :Sad: 

du coup la technique de PurpleSkunk a bien marché alors ca va...

----------

## zdra

Je ne peux que vous conseiller OOo2 ! Francisation propre via LINGUAS, bien meilleur intégration à l'environement KDE ou GNOME, plus beau et plus rapide... De plus c'est peut-etre encore en beta mais je le trouve déjà plus stable que la 1.1.x  :Laughing: 

----------

